# Que bmw e60 comprar por 10.000 euros



## wcr3d (Jul 17, 2012)

Sorry but you will have to do the translation also.
For that money you should be able to get a good e60.
I personally would go with the latest, most optioned and in the best condition I could find.
You don't say where you live so I can't really narrow it down as not all were offered here in the U.S.
Welcome to the 'fest'!


----------

